# I need 128GB RAM, my existing 64GB Garbage?



## BasariStudios (Mar 19, 2021)

My first question is, i need 128GB, does anyone have any experience
or preference on Brands and Models? What Specs?
I9 10900K with ASUS PR ART Z4900 MoBo and 2060 GPU.
You already know for what i need.

Second question is, my existing 4x16GB, is there a market for it?
I paid like 250$ for it 2 months ago.

Thanks


----------



## mscp (Mar 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> My first question is, i need 128GB, does anyone have any experience
> or preference on Brands and Models? What Specs?


Brands don't really matter when it comes to loading VI sample data to it. Whatever you get, it will still be non-ECC and prone to error/failure. Mine is Corsair Vengeance and I have yet to see any issues with it.


BasariStudios said:


> Second question is, my existing 4x16GB, is there a market for it?


Craigslist.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 19, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Brands don't really matter when it comes to loading VI sample data to it. Whatever you get, it will still be non-ECC and prone to error/failure. Mine is Corsair Vengeance and I have yet to see any issues with it.
> 
> Craigslist.


Thanks Phil. You have same CPU?


----------



## mscp (Mar 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Thanks Phil. You have same CPU?


i9 9900k


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Mar 20, 2021)

A safe bet would be to go for what's recommended for your motherboard. In my case (Asrock mobo, i9900k), the only 4x32GB modules mentioned by Asrock that could be overclocked were Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 128GB (4x32GB) DDR4 3600 C18.

Before I had 64GB, but that was only enough to load my 'universal' template in Vepro with everything purged. Now with 128GB, there's enough memory headroom for almost anything, purged or not


----------



## Al.rushing (Mar 27, 2021)

I gather 32GB is not enough to do anything, right?


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 27, 2021)

Al.rushing said:


> I gather 32GB is not enough to do anything, right?


Plenty of people are fine with 16GB, so it really depends on what you want to do. A big orchestral template with everything loaded will take a lot of RAM, but there are ways around that if you aren't a professional working on deadline.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 27, 2021)

Al.rushing said:


> I gather 32GB is not enough to do anything, right?


Well my Slave has 32 but i will up that to 64GB.
Its just easier to work with 192Gb Total when
Using VE PRO and just load everything.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 27, 2021)

eBay for old RAM.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 28, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Well my Slave has 32 but i will up that to 64GB.
> Its just easier to work with 192Gb Total when
> Using VE PRO and just load everything.


Maybe you’re overthinking this? I remember in another thread you mentioned that you haven’t really composed much music lately (if any), as you got caught up in the tech side (and GAS). The question is, do you actually need all that Ram? I mean, when was the last time you wrote a score that truly required a massive orchestral template? Even if you’re loading up a whole library just for the sake of it, I’m pretty sure you will never actually use most of it (trust me, I’ve been down that road). I can get by fine with just 16GB if needed, and my new slave templates are not even hitting 64GB (and they are loaded). The key is knowing your libraries, and choosing patches that you know you will be literally using on a regular basis. I’m not trying to be a jerk, but just looking at this from a practical standpoint. And if you shell out all that $$ for new Ram, do you have a paid gig coming up that will justify the cost?


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 30, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Maybe you’re overthinking this? I remember in another thread you mentioned that you haven’t really composed much music lately (if any), as you got caught up in the tech side (and GAS). The question is, do you actually need all that Ram? I mean, when was the last time you wrote a score that truly required a massive orchestral template? Even if you’re loading up a whole library just for the sake of it, I’m pretty sure you will never actually use most of it (trust me, I’ve been down that road). I can get by fine with just 16GB if needed, and my new slave templates are not even hitting 64GB (and they are loaded). The key is knowing your libraries, and choosing patches that you know you will be literally using on a regular basis. I’m not trying to be a jerk, but just looking at this from a practical standpoint. And if you shell out all that $$ for new Ram, do you have a paid gig coming up that will justify the cost?


1. No, i haven't even written a Score that requires 
512MB of RAM as of Lately, nevermind 200GB.
2. I don't even know why.


----------



## Ron Newman (Apr 22, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Maybe you’re overthinking this? I remember in another thread you mentioned that you haven’t really composed much music lately (if any), as you got caught up in the tech side (and GAS). The question is, do you actually need all that Ram? I mean, when was the last time you wrote a score that truly required a massive orchestral template? Even if you’re loading up a whole library just for the sake of it, I’m pretty sure you will never actually use most of it (trust me, I’ve been down that road). I can get by fine with just 16GB if needed, and my new slave templates are not even hitting 64GB (and they are loaded). The key is knowing your libraries, and choosing patches that you know you will be literally using on a regular basis. I’m not trying to be a jerk, but just looking at this from a practical standpoint. And if you shell out all that $$ for new Ram, do you have a paid gig coming up that will justify the cost?


Could a newbie get some perspective here? I'm applying for a small grant, looking at the wisest use of funds, and wanting to avoid overthinking it and getting stuff that's really not needed.

The problem is, knowing how much RAM a library will actually use in typical use. The figures given in ads are pretty much useless at my present level of knowledge as to how many articulations I will actually load, etc.

I currently have only 12gb of RAM, and have never used over 7gb of that (a project with Stephen Slate Drums, Garritan Piano, Ivory Piano, an organ library, and 2 Cakewalk VIs). 

But I'm thinking of getting Cubase + BBCSO Core + a few 3-4 Gb libraries. How do I estimate what I'll actually need in terms of RAM? What's really driving the need for Cubase is BBCSO Core and its templates, so I can see myself going down a rabbit hole of chasing gear.


----------

